# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  αντίσταση για LED για 24vdc

## tzitzikas

Για 1 led τι αντίσταση να βάλω σε σειρά, για τάση τροφοδοσίας 24vdc?
ποσα watt πρέπει να είναι η αντίσταση?
(το led έχει το ίδιο σε όψη κέλυφος με τα κλασικά led αλλα είναι πιο μεγάλο σε μέγεθος)

----------


## JimKarvo

Για τι LED μιλάμε;
Έχεις να μας δώσεις τάση λειτουργίας?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Παναγιώτη,
ξεκινάς από 2ΚΩ και αν είναι αρκετά φωτεινό αυξάνεις την αντίσταση.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## tzitzikas

βασικα διαβασα καποια calculators. βγαζουν 1,2ΚΩ / 1/2w αλλά το led ειναι σε σχημα ακριβώς ίδιο με τα κλασικά led (κόκκινο) σε σχήμα, απλά είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος. η διαμετρός του είναι περίπου 5mm.

----------


## JimKarvo

είναι 5mm.
Το θέμα είναι αν ξέρεις την τάση λειτουργίας του, θα ήταν καλό!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τα σύγχρονα LEDs ανάβουν ικανοποιητικά και με 5-10mA, άρα για Vf (τάση λειτουργίας LED) 2V έως 3.6V η τάση που θα 'κόψεις' είναι 20.4V έως 22V.

R=21V/10mA=2100Ω

To 1K2 είναι για 20mA που είναι υπερβολικά για ενδεικτικό LED.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

Και με 5mA μια χαρά ανάβουν τα σύγχρονα LED.

----------


## tzitzikas

Ε, φαντάζομαι όπως ολα τα led. Εγω με 24βολτ θα το τροφοδοτησω..θα δοκιμασω με 1,2ΚΩ. απλα δεν υπολογισα απο πριν τα ρευματα και πήρα αντισταση 1/4βατ :Scared:

----------


## FILMAN

Η 1.2Κ είναι υπερβολικά μικρή. Εγώ θα έβαζα 3.9Κ (ρεύμα περίπου 5.5mA). Ισχύς αντίστασης 1/2W.

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω όλους. θα ξεκινησω με μεγαλη τιμη πανω απο τα 2,2ΚΩ και βλέπουμε. απλα βαριέμε να ξανατρέχω για αντιστασεις 1βατ, οπότε θα κοιτάξω να βαλω καμια μεγάλης τιμής ωστε να ειναι και μικρότερο το ρεύμα

----------


## FILMAN

Τουλάχιστον αφού πήρες 1.2Κ στο 1/4W, βάλε 3 τέτοιες σε σειρά.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για την ισχύ μπορείς να βάλεις παράλληλα 2x αντιστάσεις διπλάσιας τιμής με τη μισή δυνατότητα ισχύος.
G

----------


## jooe008

Ρε παιδιά, αν είναι δυνατόν. Εγώ προσωπικά θα ντρεπόμουνα να ρωτήσω το πως θα τροφοδοτήσω ένα LED. Βάζεις μια αντίσταση 4,7k για σιγουριά και σιγά σιγά την μειώνεις. Όταν η φωτεινότητα θα είναι αρκετή, αφήνεις την αντίσταση αυτή. Και 1/4 vat φτάνει.
PS.Δεν θα άντεχα να περιμένω στο PC, μέχρι να με απαντήσουν, θα το είχα δοκιμάσει, και ας έκαιγα ένα λεντάκη. :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

Ναι, αλλά δεν μαθαίνεις ποτέ σου μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με την *σωστή* τροφοδοσία των led...

γιατί όπως έχει πει και ο Φίλλιπας: μπορεί να λέγεσαι οδηγός αν οδηγάς ένα αμάξι στις 6000 στροφές, και πας με 40, αλλά δεν θα λέγεσαι καλός οδηγός, καθώς θα μπορούσες να πας και με δευτέρα  :Wink:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το θέμα του υπολογισμού της αντίστασης περιορισμού ρεύματος για LED έχει πολλές φορές τεθεί και συζητηθεί στο παρόν φόρουμ. Επίσης τα σχετικά προγράμματα υπολογισμού κλπ. που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο.

Όμως το "πρόβλημα" είναι τόσο απλό και καθόλου κρίσιμο, που δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε περισσότερο από τα εντελώς βασικά: μια στοιχειώδη πρακτική εμπειρία με τα απλά ηλεκτρονικά, "κοινό μυαλό" (common sense) και  η απλή γνώση του  νόμου του Ωμ.

----------


## 0405n

γεια και χαρα σε ολους!!!!!εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να συνδεσω 35 led σειρα με ταση τροφοδοσιας 24vdc......τι αντισταση πρεπει  να βαλω και με πιο τροπο θα τα συνδεσω????οποιος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει...ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

ζούμε όλοι μαζί *τη μέρα της μαρμοτας......*

μερικές σκηνές

----------


## KOKAR

στο παρακάτω site μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την αντίσταση που χρειάζεσαι αλλα θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις την τάση του LED καθώς και το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται 
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

*παράδειγμα :*

----------


## AKHS

LED Dropping Resistor Calculator
http://www.pcboard.ca/kits/led_notes/

----------


## FILMAN

> γεια και χαρα σε ολους!!!!!εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να συνδεσω 35 led σειρα με ταση τροφοδοσιας 24vdc......τι αντισταση πρεπει να βαλω και με πιο τροπο θα τα συνδεσω????οποιος γνωριζει ας με βοηθησει...ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!



Προφανώς δεν μπορείς αφού τα LED θα πρέπει να είχαν τάση ορθής φοράς λιγότερο από 24/35=0.68V... Ούτε κανονικές δίοδοι να ήτανε... Άρα θα τα κάνεις δυο ομάδες.

----------

